# Anti-Dengue Vaccine



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The New dengue fever vaccine will be available here in the Philippines.
The Philippines was among the countries where the three phases of the clinical trials were conducted so our country is very vital to...

Read More Here
(source: INQ News)


----------

